# Plastic subs



## ngjockey (Jul 29, 2013)

Something different. Drivers are CSS SDX10's. Mix of PVC and MDF. The PVC is 14" SCH80 which is over 3/4" thick. Strange things happen when you cut pipe lengthwise, making this more custom than anticipated. Front baffle is 1-1/2" thick and rear is 1". There's rib braces in there too. Got a Crest CA6 amp and a NHT X2 crossover.


----------



## mmmducks (Nov 29, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Inspiration?


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice! Do you have any of the build pics to share?


----------



## ngjockey (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks. Sorry, no build pics.

I guess my inspiration is my speakers, at least they came from the same twisted brain, but they won't allow me to post pictures until after 5th post. There is a pic over on Canuck Audio Mart in the DIY section under "Plastic speakers".


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice build 
Building outside a BOX:wave::yes:

Build pictures would be good to see the process you did to achieve the final result, again well done..


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Those handles were a great idea. Nice job.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

B- one said:


> Those handles were a great idea. Nice job.


Agreed!


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow, those look pretty neat. Nice work


----------



## ngjockey (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks again.

RAW I know of in particular and appreciated. Wet coast guy myself. Never did get to your shop but have a friend that was impressed. Met Bob when I picked up the SDX10's and John Chapman when I (we) built the TVC. Really cool guys. As far as the build pics, I'm just a noob off the beaten path, exploring as I go. Don't want to lead anybody off a cliff. GF might have some R-rated audio of the progress. Told her, "It will be fun when it's done".

At nearly 80 lbs each (PVC this size is heavy), I needed to get a handle on it, so to speak.


----------

